# [SOLVED] Kindle Fire connects to Wifi but not internet...occassionally



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

OK, so I got the Kindle Fire yesterday.

Spent _hours _trying to get it to successfully connect to the Wifi to register it, because it connected for me just fine at first....then disconnected and wouldn't connect again.

I had to adjust my router to just the right settings to allow it to connect. I was then able to connect to the Wifi for awhile and do some stuff on the store, until it disconnected me from everything and restarted saying it was doing an update.

Could connect to the router after that, but not internet.

Now, it connects to the internet, but then drops off after some period of time.

This can be fixed by turning off the wireless on the Kindle, rebooting the router, and turning the Kindle wireless back on. The whole time this is happening, internet is unaffected for the PS3 and PC connected to the router. The Kindle just....stops going to the internet through the router, when everything else doesn't notice a burp.

Is this device a piece of junk?


----------

